# Hopefully New To Me 28Krs



## Jeeper (May 29, 2012)

I've been shopping for a travel trailer for a few months now. I happened upon an ad for the 280RS and really liked they layout and how it met most of my shopping criteria. I'm taking a 2 week trip to Florida with my GF and her 3 teenagers, so sleeping accomidations was a concern. Other times I will be using it with friends for trips to events like Laconia bike week. They'll ride their bikes, I'll haul mine, and have room for everyone to sleep.

I started searching but couldn't find anyone who had one in New England. I think the closest 280RS I could find was in Ohio. I know places like Lakeshore specialize in shipping but I wasn't ready for that option yet. My local Camping World just got in a 230RS but I feel it would be too cramped without the side slide. The other problem is that they're asking more for it than I can purchase a 280RS for. The main reason for looking at the used market is I'm only going to be able to use the camper a few times a year and I really didn't want to spend $30k for a new one.

Through this forum and other places I found that the 28KRS is the older model of the 280RS so I started checking around. I found a 2007 in Rhode Island on consignment. They were asking too much money IMO so I sent them an offer more in line with what I've seen them advertised for around the country, $15000. The dealer talked to the owner and counter offered with $16800. Still a little high, but this includes all the paperwork, temporary registration, and a few goodies from the dealership like a new sewer hose, water hose, electrical cords, etc. It also included a nice load levelling hitch. Basically a few hundred dollars worth of goodies included at that price. The owner came down more than $3000 so I was comfortable with that price.

I took the information to my local bank last week hoping to get things all approved and ready to pick it up this past weekend. Needless to say things never go as planned. The bank called Friday afternoon to let me know that they list the book value at $11000. The problem of course is that they don't sell for that amount. Searching dealerships around the country, most of the 28KRS models that I found ranged from the mid-14s to upper 16s. These were for 2006-2008 model years. I called the dealership back and they stated they show the base value at over $13k, plus the options. They were going to fax an invoice to the bank to try and get this approved. Needless to say, things didn't get done so I didn't make a trip Saturday to get my new camper. Still working on it today. The bank finally has the fax. They said I'm all approved as long as they can show the value there. If not, I guess I either try to get the owner to lower his price or go back to shopping. Frustrating to say the least...


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Good luck and best wishes on getting your TT! Once you are through the red tape, you will enjoy it all summer!

s


----------



## Jeeper (May 29, 2012)

2girls4mom said:


> Good luck and best wishes on getting your TT! Once you are through the red tape, you will enjoy it all summer!
> 
> s


Guess it wasn't meant to be. The dealer didn't want to come down to book value and unfortunately the 28krs and 280rs models are few and far between in New England. Looks like i'll be buying a different brand. I know I could have one shipped but thats another added cost.


----------



## Jeeper (May 29, 2012)

This NADA thing is a pain. After the Kargaroo deal fizzeled out I looked at a coworkers 5th wheel toyhauler he was selling. It wasn't an Outback but a KZ. The unit was loaded with a new sticker price of $65k. It is a 2006 model, so its not very old but the current NADA was $23k which was quite a bit lower than he was asking. Part of the issue is the owner believing that its worth a lot more than it is. The bank even sent the information to a local RV dealer they work with to get a more accurate value and they still came back in the low 20s. (He was asking $40k and was offering it to me for $32k).

Yesterday I stopped by the local Camping World to look at a new 230RS they had. The 230 is just too small for my liking and for some reason non of the dealers in this area carry the 280RS. The other problem is the local Camping World selling the 230RS for the same price that other dealers are selling the 280RS. I looked at a couple other Outback models they had, non toyhaulers but nice. They did have a used 25?rs, the predecessor to the 250RS. Again, nice but not what I want.

Today I sent an email to someone selling a 5th Wheel Outback Sidney toy hauler. The garage area is smaller than the 28KRS but as I only plan on hauling one bike it shouldn't be a problem. I found a post here where someone explains exactly how they get their Electraglide into a 31KFW so I know mine will fit. The seller is listing it as a 31FRKS but from what I can find, that's rear kitchen model. As the pictures clearly show the garage I believe its actually a 31KFW (Kargaroo Fifth Wheel I presume).

Going with a 5th wheel won't be a problem as my tow vehicle is an F-350 dually diesel. I just have to purchase a hitch and get it installed.

This one is actually being sold BELOW nada, so the bank should put it right through if we can work out the deal. I've already been approved for the loan, just waiting on finding the right RV that matches the numbers. I'll let you know if this saga finally ends and I can officially become an Outbacker. I hope so, my vacation starts in just over 3 weeks.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Have you checked with Holman Motors in Ohio? They have a bunch of brand new 280RS's in stock and a quick look at the web site shows prices of just under $24,000 for 2012 models.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Have you checked with Holman Motors in Ohio? They have a bunch of brand new 280RS's in stock and a quick look at the web site shows prices of just under $24,000 for 2012 models.


x2 on Holman or Lakeshore. Their prices were $4000 less on a Outback 250rs than what I could buy locally...if I picked it up. I had a choice of picking up the trailer for around $20,500 or having it delivered to my door for $24,400. I found a local dealer that sold me the trailer for $25800 but they threw in a brake controller, anti-sway, weight distribution hitch, etc installed for that price. If you are close to the great lakes it might be worth your while to look up Holman RV or Lakeshore RV.


----------

